# La Sal Early Elk Rifle



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 

This is my first post on the forum but am a long time reader. We found out today my Dad has drawn out for the La Sal early rifle hunt this year. We super excited but nervous. This will be our first LE hunt. Just wondering if anyone has some tips on where to start scouting this area or any good info on this unit. Thanks!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Manti la sal? Or la sal La sals by Moab?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

East of Mt Peale, South of Tomasaki


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats! If it is La Sal (not Manti) I'm just a tad jealous! But it is a great hunt, get up in the oaks headed toward beaver basin and you'll be in more bulls than you can shake a stick at. It is crazy thick (and down low watch out for the CWMU boundaries) stuff and you can call them in really close. My wife had the tag 2 years ago, shot a decent 300" bull 4 days after some less than reputable types watched her put a shot a little far back on a 360" bull and ran in front of us to finish it off. People can be real dicks, so watch out for that. There were well over 40 bulls that we saw in 4 days that were +320" and lots of them in the 340-380" range. You don't necessarily have to get too far off the road, you just have to be able to hunt in thick close quarters. Good luck, and stick around I'd love to live vicariously through you and your dad this fall!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*La Sal*

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> Congrats! If it is La Sal (not Manti) I'm just a tad jealous! But it is a great hunt, get up in the oaks headed toward beaver basin and you'll be in more bulls than you can shake a stick at. It is crazy thick (and down low watch out for the CWMU boundaries) stuff and you can call them in really close. My wife had the tag 2 years ago, shot a decent 300" bull 4 days after some less than reputable types watched her put a shot a little far back on a 360" bull and ran in front of us to finish it off. People can be real dicks, so watch out for that. There were well over 40 bulls that we saw in 4 days that were +320" and lots of them in the 340-380" range. You don't necessarily have to get too far off the road, you just have to be able to hunt in thick close quarters. Good luck, and stick around I'd love to live vicariously through you and your dad this fall!


I appreciate the info. I've driven past la sals a lot going to hunt deer in San Juan but never been into the la sals. Decided to put in for la sals and give it a try! Definitely will keep you guys updated. Plan on going down next month to look at the terrain thanks for the starting points I would have been lost without them!


----------



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

BigT said:


> I sent you a pm.


Big T I never got your pm or maybe it's just me being a newbie and don't know how to read them! I would appreciate any info you may have to help me get started. Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I may of pushed the wrong button.... Theres a link on the right where your user name is to get to your PMs. I'll try again.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I like to access the la sals from highway 128 and hunt the slopes. This time of year the elk will (should) be really low and looking for them won't do you any good so don't worry if you aren't seeing any on the mountain. They head up there in August or so. It is some of the prettiest country out there, and tons of fun to hunt!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We used to hunt La Sal for deer and we would usually hear Bulls bugling up two mile canyon. I also remember seeing 3 four point bucks bedded down with a 330 bull on Pine Ridge. Cool area. Lots of bears down there.


----------



## Brownie (May 20, 2015)

*I am new to this too. I also drew this same hunt.*



Twill87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum but am a long time reader. We found out today my Dad has drawn out for the La Sal early rifle hunt this year. We super excited but nervous. This will be our first LE hunt. Just wondering if anyone has some tips on where to start scouting this area or any good info on this unit. Thanks!


I just heard about this web site today. I drew this same tag, and i dont know any thing about this area. My friend told me to check it out and read what everyone says. I will be doing alot of scouting this summer and fall. I will keep in touch with you and your dad if you would like and let you know what I am seeing. If you are interested. Thanks for eveyones help. With everyones help we can make this a successful hunt for everyone. Good luck to you and your dad.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I drew a LaSal archery any bull tag, looking forward to a great hunt!!!!! I am sure I will see you guys on the mountain.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The whole area is fun to hunt. Enough elk to go around. 3 years ago I had the opportunity to tag along on the archery, early rifle, and late rifle. On all three hunts we spent time on all the areas that have been talked about this far. 

Oh ya did I mention that I drew the late tag for this year!!!!!! You archery guys should just save me a decent one!


----------



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

Brownie,

That would be great. We plan on being down there as much as possible up until the opener as well. I will keep in touch with you on what we are seeing. Look forward to running into you guys down there this summer sometime.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

One more thing, be sure to be bear smart down there. The last several years I've gone down I've literally seen more bears than deer (does, fawns, bucks combined). Seeing 5 or more a day is not unusual, so no snacks in the tent especially if you have little kids with you!


----------

